# WM 8650 Startup Manager?



## gibson335 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi - like many of others, I've had Wifi problems with my new Mid WM 8650. Usual story - it worked well for the first 24 hrs and then started dropping out for no apparent reason. I tried a reset which worked for a while, but the problem recurred. 

I installed the 'Fix my wifi' app which doesn't _solve _the underlying problem, but at least consistently restores the connection fairly rapidly - and now I need to know if there's a way to auto-load that app at startup.

I'm not familiar with the Android O/S so if anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be greatly obliged. This is being typed on my wife's iPad2 which is a fantastic piece of kit, but I'm still pretty impressed with the 8650 (that only cost £33!). 

Either a startup manager, or a config setting/string to achieve the same result would do the trick for me. Hopefully someone out there will know the answer.

Thanks in advance

Gibson335


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Here's an app that may help. Looks like this is one of the few apps that allows you to add a custom app to startup automatically. Although, some of the comments say it doesn't work.. but it's a worth a shot.

https://market.android.com/details?...wsMSwxLDEsImltb2JsaWZlLnN0YXJ0dXBtYW5hZ2VyIl0.


----------

